# Unknown Glock(?) copy?



## drgrim (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi all. I just picked up a used Glock(?) pistol tonight from a guy who was getting out of shooting. He bought this a few years ago at a gun show and had never used it. However when i got it home i noticed that it didn't have the Glock logo on it and had made in Italy molded into the r/h lower grip and stamped into the l/h front of the slide with 9mm next to it. Not previously having owned any Glocks I didn't notice this at first and have spent hours trying to identify it. It looks nearly identical to a Glock 19 except for a couple of subtle differences. There is no pin at the rear top of the grip. The frame looks like a gen 3 Glock with the finger grips on the front but there is no rail under the barrel. looking at the right side the extractor seems to be narrower than all the photos i can find. It only has one pin above the trigger too like the model 19. I was going to strip it but am having trouble with that too. The spring loaded dis-assembly pin/lever doesn't seem to be spring loaded and am unsure if the spring is broken or if this is how its meant to be but following my Glock armorers manual dis-assembly instructions doesn't work in getting this one apart!! I have looked trough countless sites and books i have but to no avail. Any ideas anyone???
HELP!!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Pictures perhaps? That'd speed things along nicely.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

let me be the first to say...

photos would help

EDIT: dam you Zhur!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Pictures would help. :smt033


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> let me be the first to say...
> 
> photos would help
> 
> EDIT: dam you Zhur!


Hey Bruce, maybe it's a Garza 9!!! :anim_lol:


----------



## drgrim (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry I don't have pictures or a camera. Ill try and take some with my phone. As for other markings, the old girl is a bit battered so what was there isn't real clear. I was thinking of refurbishing it and either fixing it up for resale or if it shot OK keeping it. I'm more of a 1911 man myself but thought this might've been a bit of fun. It doesn't have a mag so i cant go by any markings that would've been on that. On the l/h front of slide looks like what was a circle which may once have had something readable in it but doesn't now. The circle would be just over 1/4" diam. The circle is 2" from the front of the slide and in front of that is where it says "kal 9mm" then below that "made in Italy" and that's it just a letter N on the r/h side of the slide in front of the ejection port.
On the frame on the l/h side molded into the bottom part of the grip are what looks like the letters "BCM" or similar.and on the opposite side are letters which are very hard to read. Looks like maybe (in capitals)"C or G or D then i think A or M and i think P then Made in Italy" and there is nothing else. Because I cant strip it yet I don't know if there are any numbers on the barrel etc but once i can get the damn thing apart Ill fill you in on that.
Does anyone know if its possible to strip a Glock if the spring loaded button/lever thing has a broken spring? If i can just get the slide off it i may be able to see more markings inside.
It hasn't cost me anything so I figured if I have to spend a few $ on it to clean it up and get it shooting good I didn't mind but if it isn't a Glock then it might be a bit hard. Id really like to get it shooting though. Ive checked out all the other polymer type guns i could find on the net and it definitely isn't any of those. If it had the Glock logo on it and the extractor was fatter, well that's all its different. Apart from that it looks exactly like a Glock19. Right down to the split trigger, grooves of the sides of the slide to grip it for cocking etc. Oh the rear plate on the back of the slide does look slightly different too but too hard to describe without a photo or drawing.
Well that's about as good a description as I can give ya.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Pictures would help. :smt033


:anim_lol:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Glocks are not made in Italy. I hope you didn't pay anything for it. No magazine? Would you buy a car with no tires?

You simply have to get a picture posted of this thing... it's piqued my curiosity.


----------



## drgrim (Aug 4, 2009)

as i said i got it for nothing. the guy i got it from was getting out of shooting and his license was expiring in a couple weeks and he had to get rid of it or hand it in. I figured Id just buy some mags and be in business. Will take some pics later and post em. Id do it now but its not that easy for me as I dont have a camera. Ill hafta take em with my phone and bluetooth em to my friends laptop then gt him to save em onto my flashdrive so i can put em on my PC and upload em.So i gotta wait for him to come over.hopefully later today.

When you see it you'll understand why i took it for a Glock as it does look so nearly exactly like one.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The only thing I have been able to find that is even close to what you describe is a 9mm CAP pistol.

http://www.co2air.de/wbb2/thread.php?postid=753180

http://translate.google.com/transla...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## drgrim (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats it!!! That is exactly it! So what the hell is it??? Is it a 9mm pistol or something else entirely???


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It's a blank firing gun...


----------



## drgrim (Aug 4, 2009)

OK. Well Im glad I didnt get a mag and try running 9mm hydrashocks through it!! Thanks very much for the info!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> It's a blank firing gun...


Good job Bruce!

I was totally lost on that one...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A combat starter pistol? Ready??? Aaaaaaaaaand go! POP! Is the trigger .....Glock-like? If so it would have a training value I guess.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

bruce333 said:


> It's a blank firing gun...


I guess that explains why the guy was getting out of shooting.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> I guess that explains why the guy was getting out of shooting.


Yeah, he couldn't hit s"%t so he gave up. :smt033


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Seriously though, what's the point of something like this? I see several things wrong:

1. It looks like a real weapon to such a degree that a whole forum of gun enthusiasts was trying to figure out what kind of Glock (or copy of thereof) it is, with no marker of any kind that it's basically a toy cap pistol;

2. It fires actual 9mm blank ammunition, leaving open the possibility that someone might accidentally feed live ammo through it;

3. And I don't even know what you'd want to use it for, other than checking if you flinch when you fire. And there's far cheaper ways to do that.

The whole concept of what is essentially a fake gun, that's not a children's toy, seems like a horrible idea. (and yes, I know some here think toy guns are a bad idea as well, but this would seem to be a different category)

KG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

kg333 said:


> 2. It fires actual 9mm blank ammunition, leaving open the possibility that someone might accidentally feed live ammo through it;
> The whole concept of what is essentially a fake gun, that's not a children's toy, seems like a horrible idea. (and yes, I know some here think toy guns are a bad idea as well, but this would seem to be a different category)
> 
> KG


Not too sure about this particular model, but most blank firing guns have a block in the chamber to stop from loading a live round to prevent such an incident. The OP did the right thing, he asked questions until the issue was resolved before popping some shells in it and even trying.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Not too sure about this particular model, but most blank firing guns have a block in the chamber to stop from loading a live round to prevent such an incident. The OP did the right thing, he asked questions until the issue was resolved before popping some shells in it and even trying.


Ah ok. I meant nothing against the OP, I was just remarking on the gun.

KG


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i just watched the youtube link and all i want to know is whats the point of it?? just to pop one off for the 5 mile race


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeez, Glocks are cheap enough... what does something like that cost?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> Jeez, Glocks are cheap enough... what does something like that cost?


I think in that first link I posted it was priced at 95 euros so about $135 US.


----------

